# Original Condenser vs. New Capacitor



## MattJ0425 (May 21, 2021)

Finishing up restoring a 1939 Craftsman 1/2 HP electric motor. A few threads from previous restorations left comments that replacing an old condenser with a capacitor is the way to go. Was since told by someone else, the opposite. As long as it’s still working

Separate from its age, (the condenser is 82 years old); and the fact I’d no longer have to build a housing case to hold the new capacitor in the rear or side of the motor, are there any other reasons you’d want to go with a new capacitor over the original condenser (still working)? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## hman (May 21, 2021)

"Condenser" is simply an older term for what is now commonly called a capacitor.  "As long as it works" was my guideline when (2016) restoring an old Craftsman variable speed drill press.  It used the same flat-can type of capacitor/condenser.  One of my multimeters has a capacitance scale, so I checked it and it was still fine.  I was happy to learn this, as I didn't want to scab on a hump and spoil the looks of the vintage motor.

After restoration, I sold it to a friend.  It's still running and he's still pleased with it.


----------



## cathead (May 21, 2021)

I would keep the old "condensor" even if you elect to use the new "capacitor" as could easily outlast
the new parts these days.  If I were to venture a guess, it is a layered mica condensor probably oil
filled and very durable.  New stuff these days is made to have a definite lifetime allowing the companies
that make them a market for their wares.  If it were me, I would test it and use it if it proves out.  

The oil used in some of the older "condensors" may contain PCBs(polychlorinated biphenyls) 
which I would not consider a problem as long as it isn't leaking.  It is not something you want to
come in contact with due to it's many health related hazards, something to keep in mind.


----------



## Braeden P (May 21, 2021)

PCBs are really nasty here a link to the health effects








						Learn about Polychlorinated Biphenyls (PCBs) | US EPA
					

PCBs are a group of man-made organic chemicals consisting of carbon, hydrogen and chlorine atoms




					www.epa.gov


----------



## Bi11Hudson (May 21, 2021)

I have several old Craftsman motors. They have their uses. . . 1/2 inch double ended shafts and such.

I don't like "old" capacitors. Motor capacitors are "non-polarized electrolytics", sort of a specialty cap. They *will* go bad just sitting on a shelf. If used regularly, they are "self maintaining" to some extent. To replace a Craftsman "flat pack" cap, I will leave the original cap in place when I can, removing it when I can't. 

Such a cap that has not been used for "a while" can be recovered somewhat by "forming". Connecting it to a transformer to get low voltage to start. I use a Variac and bump the voltage up every couple-three days.

If the cap is leaking, it is dead. Just dispose of it and get a new one. Period. Disposal is a problem, especially for older ones like the Craftsman flat packs. They have a PCB as the (leaking) fluid. Nasty stuff, follow the local details for disposal. Even the new ones are not environmentally friendly.

I'm babbling, got to go.


----------



## Braeden P (May 21, 2021)

What me and my friend did we had capacitors from broken electronics newer ones and connected them to an extension cord and hid in their garage plug it in and watch the show. we found out that the ones without slits on the top explode where ever they like it got boring quickly.


----------



## markba633csi (May 21, 2021)

Die capacitor, die!  Take that, condenser! Whap! Boom!


----------



## whitmore (May 22, 2021)

MattJ0425 said:


> Finishing up restoring a 1939 Craftsman 1/2 HP electric motor. A few threads from previous restorations left comments that replacing an old condenser with a capacitor is the way to go.



Maybe.   Some old capacitors had polychlorinated biphenyl (PCB) oils, which are a no-no today.
1939 is kind of early for PCBs, and there are plenty of other capacitor fluids
that were cheaper (but not as fire-retardant).   Replacement of the old one, ideally, means  safe    disposal is
your next problem...  Here EPA on PCBs there's a  list of  names that might indicate a PCB-containing capacitor
(almost all modern motor capacitors have a 'no PCBs' label).


----------



## cathead (May 22, 2021)

Discarding a PCB containing capacitor into household trash is not an environmentally good thing to do.
There are no PCB sniffing dogs or personnel trained to identify such an item so it will end up in a land
fill somewhere.  Unfortunately, "away" is where we stupid humans throw things.


----------



## Superburban (May 22, 2021)

Ok, if I find one, what do I do with it? Drop it into a sewer and let the fish enjoy it?


----------



## whitmore (May 23, 2021)

Superburban said:


> Ok, if I find one, what do I do with it? Drop it into a sewer and let the fish enjoy it?


Ask local garbage service (mine does hazardous disposal by appointment) and
municipal recycling entities  (one here operates a storefront).   I recall seeing old
PCB capacitors stored in a coffee can with some kitty litter, pending safe disposal...

There's incinerators that can safely decompose the stuff, but 'fish enjoy it' is
also known (it's a persistent fat-soluble nuisance).


----------

